# some of my shrimp



## CraigL83 (Jun 6, 2008)

Here are a few shrimp that i am currently keeping... 
Sulawesi Red Gold Flakes













































Amano shrimp




























And some of the gravid female i have in a holding tank for my amano breeding project...


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Good photos--keep us posted on your progress w/ the Amano breeding project. I thought about trying this at one point but got distracted. . . too many shrimp--too little time.


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

Very good pic. what kind of camera did you use?


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

great pics, thanks! X2 on the amano project.


----------



## CraigL83 (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks everyone! i used a canon eos rebel xti with a canon 100mm macro lens. Some of those shots i used an extension tube on as well. 

As for the amano breeding project. Right now i have some larvae about 3 days old.... Very hard to get any photos yet. I have been feeding them phytoplankton and microfeast pz-20 shrimp larva diet. I plan to add golden pearls to the menu in a few weeks.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

What level level of sallinity are you keeping the larvae in? I have read conflicting reports online regarding this.


----------



## CraigL83 (Jun 6, 2008)

right now i am trying 32ppt


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

wowowowow....those shrimp are awesome....


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

Are Sulawesi shrimps easy to keep?


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

are you using ADA for Sulawesi shrimp or just coral sand?


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

I was just wondering how much those Sulawesi shrimp are each, and what requirements they need to live and breed.


----------



## stuffrider (May 21, 2008)

would also like to know^


----------

